# Scheduling people more hours than given?



## Sofwgkta (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi! I’ve been making the schedule for a few weeks now as a TL and we are given a certain amount of hours each week. I’m just curious as to what happens if I schedule my department over the amount of hours I was given. Ik le ASANTS and every store ETL or ETL might deal with this differently but I’d like to know the basic gist of what would happen or if anyone would even notice. Thanks


----------



## MrT (Aug 10, 2020)

Your sd would definitely notice amd you and your etl would most likely have a chat in the office.  My advice is do the best with what you got and voice concerns to your etl or sd if you believe you will need extra hours.


----------



## Rastaman (Aug 10, 2020)

Payroll is nonnegotiable for spot. Stay with the number given.  You may be able to add hours after it's posted.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 10, 2020)

They won’t post your schedule if you are over hours. HR will give you back your schedule and tell you to cut hours, or if you are really unlucky, an ETL will cut the hours, usually from the places that you would least like them cut, leaving you understaffed at the worst times, without bothering to tell you.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 10, 2020)

I thought schedules were officially given to HR/SD? That's who does them and approves them at my store. TLs don't even have the power to go in and edit as far as I know.


----------



## JAShands (Aug 10, 2020)

If your department truly needs them then put together a reason why and go to your ETL with the information.

For example: At my store Consumables gets 208 hours/week, that’s it, and it’s every week. On the weeks they have massive transition the FBTL prints off the workload and partners with the ETLGMFB and ETLHR to explain why they need the extra hours. They go in with their truck schedules, price change forecasts, and POG workload and explains they’ll need support in the form of hours and possibly TMs. Doing this they have never been denied what they need.

Going in with a realistic game plan and being able to support your need will go a long way, much farther than simply tryna pull a sneaky. Put together your needs, listen to their counteroffer, and negotiate for your needs. Don’t ask for more than you need, or more often than you need it.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 10, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I thought schedules were officially given to HR/SD? That's who does them and approves them at my store. TLs don't even have the power to go in and edit as far as I know.


The answer to that your question seems to vary week to week at my store as who does the schedule.

If I were the HR or SD I would want my TL to do the schedule especially in small departments like electronics. 

Then again Target is the only retailer I have ever worked at the does scheduling one week at a time.

I think it is micromanagement.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 10, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I thought schedules were officially given to HR/SD? That's who does them and approves them at my store. TLs don't even have the power to go in and edit as far as I know.


I do my own schedule for my team I’ve always been able to do so because I’ve always been a key carrier.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 10, 2020)

Dream Baby said:


> The answer to that your question seems to vary week to week at my store as who does the schedule.
> 
> If I were the HR or SD I would want my TL to do the schedule especially in small departments like electronics.
> 
> ...


But it's two weeks out at least. At Sears you didn't get your schedule for the next week until Friday of the current one!


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 10, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I thought schedules were officially given to HR/SD? That's who does them and approves them at my store. TLs don't even have the power to go in and edit as far as I know.



Closing TL can change schedules. They're the only non-HR TL that can though.

Closing TL is still treated like Sr.TL was in some regards.


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 10, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> I do my own schedule for my team I’ve always been able to do so because I’ve always been a key carrier.



Unless you're the Closing TL you're probably "making" the schedule in terms of deciding who works what hours, but not actually directly entering it into Mytime though, no?


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 10, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> Unless you're the Closing TL you're probably "making" the schedule in terms of deciding who works what hours, but not actually directly entering it into Mytime though, no?


Im
Not a closing lead . I am making and editing my own schedule .


----------



## Nauzhror (Aug 10, 2020)

Weird. Every TL in my store is a key carrier. But none have access to MyTime to directly edit schedules aside from the Closing TL. I had heard that was a company wide change made as per modernization.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 10, 2020)

Ditto, TLs who used to have access no longer have it in my store.


----------



## Sofwgkta (Aug 11, 2020)

y


MrT said:


> Your sd would definitely notice amd you and your etl would most likely have a chat in the office.  My advice is do the best with what you got and voice concerns to your etl or sd if you believe you will need extra hours.


yeah i think that’s probably the worst that would happen bc I’m a new TL so I could easily say that I didn’t know or whatever, but I also have heard from other TLs that being a few hours over is fine, just as long as there are store hours to use. Thank you!


----------



## JAShands (Aug 11, 2020)

Just keep in mind that when your department goes over in hours they are taking those hours from another department. The hours aren’t just magically appearing. That’s not to say your store can’t over post a schedule, that happens, your SD just has to be able to speak to why you’re over posting if/when the DTL asks them about it.


----------



## a1flow (Aug 14, 2020)

our etl has input on the schedule then it gets posted any addition to hours either by tl or etl has to be approved by sd or hretl, sometimes yes and sometimes no


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 16, 2020)

Depends, ASANTS.  I’m consumables TL.

I write my team schedule, though I’m the only one that does at my store.  If I go over they will cut.  I tell them what I want them to cut if they have to, whether it be take all the 8 hr shifts to 7, or take a given person off a given day.  I will go over if the budget is wrong (like it was from March to July).  I tell the sd  what I need and he finds somewhere else to cut.

Then I go back in right before it posts and make sure it’s good and that they didn’t cut the wrong thing.

To get this level of trust you have to know exactly what you need and be able to speak to it.  The level we are up ytd justifies every hour we spend.


----------

